# Another good laugh....



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Maybe because it says "Phantom" on the guard? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280212046f  V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jun 21, 2015)

Are there $300 dollars worth of parts on there? I dont believe those are S2's on the bike. What is this thing anyway?  A 24" straightbar? (looks more like a DX).
Non-schwinn pork chop. OMG... the more you look the worse it gets!!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 21, 2015)

Really an honest to gosh decent piece of "folk art" there......and will all the effort and the vintage parts used, well worth the 3 bills asking price.   A pimpin ride fo sho!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Maybe you can ride that in Cali but here in the deep south you get beat up and your lunch money taken for riding something like that! V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jun 21, 2015)

I think the exhaust pipes put it over the top! Shawn, you need to put a pair of those on your aerocycle...
-Ken-


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe you can ride that in Cali but here in the deep south you get beat up and your lunch money taken for riding something like that! V/r Shawn




I would kick my own butt for riding that.Now a Cheeto bike is a different story.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't be so quick to judge.  This bike looks to be a great survivor example of a little known model that schwinn made for less than 6 months. It was called the Pimpster which some folks believe was the foundation idea behind the Speedster.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 8, 2015)

Sold for 710 plus 110 shipping. Somebody didnt think it was funny


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2015)

Luchotocado said:


> Sold for 710 plus 110 shipping. Somebody didnt think it was funny




Ya can't go wrong with chrome vented twice pipes and chrome axle balls. One man's custom is a nuther man's dream. Or so it seems.


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2015)

I cant believe anyone would bid on that!, who knew?


----------



## spoker (Jul 9, 2015)

yep ike the other post said,lotta bids,sold for good money,ppl with herd mentality and one track minds are boring,ive seen closet flippers sell over rusted bikes at double what they paid for them recently,at least this person got something he can use,and the south tried to beat us up and take are lunch money a while back!!howd that work out!!


----------

